# 20 Gallon Aquarium Upgrade



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

So I had a planted 10 gallon aquarium for quite a bit and then it decided to spring a leak. I managed to save everything and replaced the 10 gallon with a new 20 gallon high. The tank is already set up, cycled and my older fish are living happily in this tank, but now seeing as I have 10 more gallons at my disposal I want to add more. 

My tank has 14 kg of Florite Dark substrate (roughly 1.5 inches depth in the tank), is planted with 2 Anubis and 1 crypt (not sure of the exact species) and has a small java moss and quite a few java fern seedlings. I have 1 piece of drift wood and 1 resin decoration that looks like a tree trunk. The aquarium has a 16 watt T8 light and has 2 Marina S20 filters rated for 20 gallons (my old one and one that came in the kit). I currently have 2 dalmation mollys (both females) and a trio of Aphyosemion Australe chocolate, along with 3 freshwater clams.

What other fish should I get? Im thinking of getting 2 more trios of Aphyosemion Austales but of different colourations. Any ideas or recomendations?


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

bump bump bump


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well it seems like you're going for a peaceful community tank, although a 20 gallon tank isn't that big, being a tall tank, it means you can keep less fish. A 20 gallon long would allow you to keep more fish than a 20 gallon tall because it has more swimming space and most fish swim side to side as opposed to up and down. Since Mollies swim all over the tank and Aphyosemion Austales prefer the mid region, I would suggest either getting a small school of cory cats for the bottom, absolute minimum of 4 OR you can occupy the top with a few zebra danios or hatc. Chose one of those, would you prefer top region activity or bottom region. If you stock both you will definitely be overstocking. Hopefully this helps


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm very jealous, though I think I'd prefer long. I'd think some bottom feeders would be a nice addition, I have a little school of panda corys and they're so much fun.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

thename123 said:


> So I had a planted 10 gallon aquarium for quite a bit and then it decided to spring a leak. I managed to save everything and replaced the 10 gallon with a new 20 gallon high. The tank is already set up, cycled and my older fish are living happily in this tank, but now seeing as I have 10 more gallons at my disposal I want to add more.
> 
> My tank has 14 kg of Florite Dark substrate (roughly 2.5 inches depth in the tank), is planted with 2 Anubis and 1 crypt (not sure of the exact species) and has a small java moss and quite a few java fern seedlings. I have 1 piece of drift wood and 1 resin decoration that looks like a tree trunk. The aquarium has a 16 watt T8 light and has 2 Marina S20 filters rated for 20 gallons (my old one and one that came in the kit). I currently have 2 dalmation mollys (both females) and a trio of Aphyosemion Australe chocolate, along with 3 freshwater clams.
> 
> What other fish should I get? Im thinking of getting 2 more trios of Aphyosemion Austales but of different colourations. Any ideas or recomendations?


I dont know if two more trios is going to work.. Not that experienced with killis but with any other fish that is moderately territorial it wouldn't work in that size.

IMO, having a large variety of species in a tank looks really awful. That's just my opinion. I know and deeply respect many people who I consider friends who have 10 kinds of fish in one aquarium and it works and they're happy and all power to them. I personally think it looks really bad. My suggestion is to add another 3 female dalmation mollies and then add one or two males.

Get a bag of amano shrimp. Maybe 20 or so.

If you do go with corys, try to stick to aeneus (bronze), or albino (aeneus) or peppered cory as they are the most hardy and usually fastest growing. Sterabi are quite robust also but slightly expensive.

How are you feeding the clams?


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> Get a bag of amano shrimp. Maybe 20 or so.
> 
> How are you feeding the clams?


You really like your amano shrimp.  
I was thinking of a couple in my paludarium, eventually.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

That's pretty deep substrate and none of your plants will root into it, so I'd recommend you take all but about 1 to 1.5 inches out. Assuming you have a reasonable amount of light, add some easy rooted plants like vallisneria and hygro, and/or some floating plants for the killies to hang out in.

I second the suggestion of cories. 

Be sure you have a good top on the tank because killies are serious jumpers.


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> .
> 
> How are you feeding the clams?


They are a filter feeder, so basically I need to make sure that they have particulates nutrients in the water, and the best way to do that is to overfeed your fish. You rarely see them but they are great. My water is always crystal clear 



bae said:


> Be sure you have a good top on the tank because killies are serious jumpers.


I have a sealed hood except for where the filter and heater pop out. Every other gap is hockey taped up or has a piece of plastic

I think I might have to go for a group of corys then


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

About the clams, I was wondering if I can keep a zebra mussel. They are an invasive species I know but does anyone know where I can get them or if they are even legal in Canada?


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

What kinda clams are they? Where did you get them? I want some! lol


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

qualityhitz said:


> What kinda clams are they? Where did you get them? I want some! lol


I second that.


----------



## thename123 (Dec 13, 2009)

qualityhitz said:


> What kinda clams are they? Where did you get them? I want some! lol


They are Golden freshwater clams, I got them at big als at 3/$6 they are titled as "Filtering freshwater clams". I was at big als missisauga last week and they had a bunch  I think I should make a thread on freshwater clams.


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

for realz... they dont have them at NY or newmarket Big als


----------

